# grrrrrr



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 16, 2010)

Got an email from nursey at b-dec today asking for my phone number etc and saying that I have to go and see a dietician for a carb counting course thing before they'll let me have a pump

This is despite the fact that I have told them and demonstrated to them how proficiant I am with carbs now (still learning, but getting there - I mean, I know my ratios etc and if things go wrong then i 99% of the time know why!)

I'm really quite annoyed. Especially seeing as I'm in the new job now and I had to get the three days specially approved to have the mornings (and one day) off to actually get the pump. If I have to go up there to do this pointless waste of time with the dietician then it will be ANOTHER morning off during training and I'm not sure the ladies at HR will like me very much if I do that. I emailed nursey back and told her that I cannot have another morning off during training under any circumstances and if they desperately want me to see a dietician then they can either give me a saturday appointment or see me at the same time as I go in to get the pump.

I'm actually fuming. Don't you just hate it when you're told one thing and then something else happens???


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 16, 2010)

Is there any way that you could contact the dietician directly? It might be possible to do sessions via email - I know the dieticians at my clinic are very flexible and accomodating. If you could get into a dialogue with them, you could explain what you know, and ask them for paperwork/'homework', and tips on things they think you may not already know.

Might not be possible, but it's certainly worth asking.


----------



## am64 (Jun 17, 2010)

sam that is just not fair ..... fumming for you hun ....is it the same one who said you could have pump ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 17, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Is there any way that you could contact the dietician directly? It might be possible to do sessions via email - I know the dieticians at my clinic are very flexible and accomodating. If you could get into a dialogue with them, you could explain what you know, and ask them for paperwork/'homework', and tips on things they think you may not already know.
> 
> Might not be possible, but it's certainly worth asking.



funnily enough, I've actually just emailed nursey and asked. I mean, there is literally no way I can get to B'mouth before the dates I've booked off. And I tell you, if they change the dates for the pump start I will be fuming


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> funnily enough, I've actually just emailed nursey and asked. I mean, there is literally no way I can get to B'mouth before the dates I've booked off. And I tell you, if they change the dates for the pump start I will be fuming



Sam, I can understand your frustration, and eagerness to get pumping, but try not to let it stress you out too much. Remember this one fact - you have a pump approved and you will definitely be getting one!When you got confirmation, remember how surprised you were that it was going to be happening so soon? It might be better to accept the bureaucracy and maybe a postponement of the pump start for another month. That way, you will be able to take the time in July for the carb counting stuff and you will also be much more settled in your job by August and better able to cope with the radical and complex situation of changing over to the pump and getting everything sorted.

I understand you're impatient to start, but you've got an awfully long time ahead of you with the pump, and in the long run you'll hardly even remember this little setback.


----------



## bev (Jun 17, 2010)

Sam,
I do understand why you are frustrated, but part of the process of getting a pump is that you need to show commitment to the team. If they get even a whiff that you are not serious about this pump start then they could very well put it on hold. One of the main creteria for getting a pump is the ability to carb count. If your team think that you need a little bit of help, then you must take it. I am not saying that you cant carb count at all - but perhaps your team are worried that you are new to the carb counting malarcky!

It would be better to go along with all their requests at the moment or you could risk your chance to get a pump. Starting on a pump takes an awful lot of energy and night time testing and I suspect they just want to know that you are up for it I think. Like Northey says - you have waited a long time for the pump - so try not to let this get to you and show willing to go to see the dietician. Before Alex started on his pump i thought i knew enough to do it easily - but to be honest with you - I wish i had known even more or had more support from our team. I found the pump start very stressful and wanted to throw the pump away after a couple of weeks because i found it all so overwhelming! Looking back, i think i rushed it and should have taken my time to make sure that i had enough support when i needed it. If it hadnt been for this place and the other list i am on - i think i might have given the pump back!Bev


----------



## rachelha (Jun 17, 2010)

Sam, I have to say I am with Alan and Bev on this one, starting a new job and the pump at the same time sounds like a lot to take on, and you want to be able get as much support for the pump start as possible.  From reading other peoples posts on here it is v emotionally draining and not to be taken likely.

I am sure I will be the same as you when I eventually get my start date through, wanting to get going as soon as possible, but logically I know getting the timing of the start right is probably quite critical to the success of the change over.

Rx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 17, 2010)

a) I am committed to the pump, and am more annoyed that this buerocracy is getting in the way despite what was originally said to me. I know how to carb count and am very clued up on it even if I haven't been doing it for long and going to see the dietician will just be a waste of time as it always it - I despise dieticians as it is and despite the fact I have fully demonstrated to my nurse that I can carb count - I sat down with her and showed her what I do, what my ratios are and even had a long conversation with her over pasta and pizza and all that jazz.
b) it takes at least three months to get fully settled in a job like this. It's a stressful environment. But don't forget, I am one to take on a challenge and win it.

Understand my frustration - something has been said to me and now they've gone and said something else. Whatever happens, it's going to be tough on a pump wherever I am in the job - even if its a year down the line! I was out on the floor today buddying and was told that even after the initial six months you spend a lot of time stressed out. So whether I start next week or next year, being settled in a new job doesn't really have anything to do with it.

I'm quite annoyed. And even more so since she has tried to ring me twice today (on an unknown number no less...yet she was supposed to phone today so it can only be her), no voicemail messages left and at times when I said to her I wasn't available to answer the phone. How hard is it for these people to properly read an email whereupon I state that I am available between 1 and 2 or after 5? I'm not available at 10am or 4pm...I can't use my phone at work!

I feel like banging my head against a brick wall with it. And whether you guys are of the opinion that waiting until I'm settled is better, I have to humbly disagree. I don't reallt care if I start next week or next year, its been confirmed after all. What I do care about however is when these people turn around and say something else to you even though they've already told you everything is ok. It annoys me something chronic

*headdesk*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 17, 2010)

bev said:


> you have waited a long time for the pump - so try not to let this get to you and show willing to go to see the dietician. v



Bev, I've said it to them til I'm blue in the face - I am willing to see this dietician even if it will be a chronic waste of time. However, they need to be aware that I had to get special permission to get the original dates off and I cannot get any more time off work. I am willing to talk to her on the phone, and I have even said I will go on a weekend if they're there. I'm trying my hardest to find ways around it but they are really throwing a spanner in the works


----------



## bev (Jun 17, 2010)

...............


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 17, 2010)

bev said:


> ...............



right back at you :/


----------



## bex123 (Jun 18, 2010)

sam.. totally understand your frustration and think mabey a little bit of flexibility on thier part would be helpfull...commented on facebook but incase u didnt get it , have u asked to have an appointment over the phone especially as you are so far away from the hospital? the diatitian was a pain for me too and really was a waste of time as i explained to her how i carb count and she didnt have anything to add .... talk to jackie ryder the pump nurse over the phone , shes usually about... and see if they can come to some sort of comprimise and explain how keen u are but feel your stck between a rock and a hard place regarding diatitan appoinments but that you are commited and desperate for the pump.. also explain to her how important your job is to u too , hope u can get to some kind of middle ground with them..... good luck hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 18, 2010)

bex123 said:


> sam.. totally understand your frustration and think mabey a little bit of flexibility on thier part would be helpfull...commented on facebook but incase u didnt get it , have u asked to have an appointment over the phone especially as you are so far away from the hospital? the diatitian was a pain for me too and really was a waste of time as i explained to her how i carb count and she didnt have anything to add .... talk to jackie ryder the pump nurse over the phone , shes usually about... and see if they can come to some sort of comprimise and explain how keen u are but feel your stck between a rock and a hard place regarding diatitan appoinments but that you are commited and desperate for the pump.. also explain to her how important your job is to u too , hope u can get to some kind of middle ground with them..... good luck hun xx



i love how people think I'm not trying to be flexible with this. I AM! I have been emailing and talking to dietician lady about this. I CANNOT GET ANY MORE TIME OFF WORK and she gets it, she really does. I cannot just up and go to bournemouth because for starters it's super expensive. Plus, I have training at work to think of.

I have been emailing her today and organised a telephone appointment on wednesday. It will be basically the same as going to see her but just over the phone. 

It is sorted.

And I'm not trying to be mean or whatever with saying this to anyone - of course the situation annoys me, but what also annoys me is when I am blatently trying my hardest to be flexible with the situation and people think I'm not. There's only so much I can do, I am only human after all  I wish I could be in 46782394789327498 places at the same time, but I can't. I'm being as flexible as I can with it - and luckilly she understands that I'm in a new job and cannot get any more time off. I even went down to see the HR ladies about it and was told that if I have to have another day off during training, I cannot continue on the programme. So I've done the best i can and in return my new job has done the best they can for me - they're allowing me the time off to get to b'mouth at the end of july and allowing me a full day off one of the days so i can sort out prescriptions and everything. But they are bound by their rules and regulations and I can't do anything about it. I've tried. Thankfully dietician lady gets it. But I will sit down (on the stairs at work) and tell her everything I know about carb counting, my ratios, my understanding and let her know how keen I am with this.

I get its going to be hard work with a new job on top of it, but it's just another challenge isn't it? And you all know how up for a challenge I am. I can do this. I have sorted the dietician situation and will be speaking with her on wednesday.

I hope this doesn't come across as a***y, but I really wish that people in general would stop telling me to be "flexible" about it or whatever (and its not just people here :/), because it's starting to bug me. I only have two arms, and not many hours in the day, and not enough money to get to b'mouth. It's a sucky situation unfortunately and one that's really starting to get to me :/

Bex I've been seeing and email Mel the pump nurse, she's FAB! I love her!


----------

